# FBI monitoring my IP?



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 25, 2009)

I was looking around youtube and a popup came up saying that the FBI will be monitoring my IP for child porn.

and I freaked out... what should I do?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2009)

Run a virus/adware scan.

Stop looking at child porn.


----------



## Shino (Sep 25, 2009)

*sniffsniff* I smell... PHISHING!

Seriously... is this a troll post?

Also, for the record, this would belong in _Bits and Bytes_.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 25, 2009)

oh my bad and I am against child porn and lolicon for that matter and no im serious. I shall virus scan.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 25, 2009)

Lulz. It's not real.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 25, 2009)

It's fake, almost certainly fake. The FBI dont actively monitor users internet activity without evidence of a suspected crime and a court-order to wiretap. They certainly wouldnt announce it in that fashion either. So no need to freak out.

On the other hand.. I have heard reports that the FBI setup honey-pot links to snag potential paedos, some of these were discovered, and hidden as bit.ly links, plasted and posted in a few forums to trick unsuspecting users into following them, completely innocently.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 25, 2009)

Although funny, you should stop looking at child porn.

._. Looking at porn gives you viruses.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2009)

My guess it was an ad for some proxy service trying to target the pedophile demographic.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 25, 2009)

Assuming the FBI singled out your IP for monitoring for child pornography, they certainly wouldn't have notified you about it. That's just giving you an opportunity to wipe your hard drive clean and destroy any evidence they might recover. I know federal agencies are silly, but they're not about to let sexual predators get away.

As stated, scan for malware and viruses, somebody could also be phishing on youtube.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 25, 2009)

bah  I scanned twice and got nothing.
Any way thanks ma peeps I got enough to worry about at home
and this FBI thing didn't help. lol.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 25, 2009)

You should have bought a far-superior Mac.  They never get viruses!


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you have an ad blocker?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You should have bought a far-superior Mac.  They never get viruses!



Mac OS _is_ a virus. 8)


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 25, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Mac OS _is_ a virus. 8)




You're just jealous because Windoze is a crappy OS.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> bah  *I scanned twice and got nothing.*
> Any way thanks ma peeps I got enough to worry about at home
> and this FBI thing didn't help. lol.



What A/V are you using?


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You should have bought a far-superior Mac.  They never get viruses!


Linux also doesn't get viruses.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 25, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> Linux also doesn't get viruses.




Linux is for nerds with no chance of getting laid, Macs are actually cool!


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> What A/V are you using?




avira free version...



fwLogCGI said:


> Do you have an ad blocker?



firefox ad block pro


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You're just jealous because Windoze is a crappy OS.





LotsOfNothing said:


> Linux is for nerds with no chance of getting laid, Macs are actually cool!



Both of these statements are the opposite of the truth.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> avira free version...



Oh shit....


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you sure it might not be some sort of malware that is piggybacking on your system?


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Oh shit....


xD anything better that's free?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 25, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Both of these statements are the opposite of the truth.




lol you


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 25, 2009)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> xD anything better that's free?



You could try avast, that's what I use on my PC, it does the job alright, but I don't know how it compares to other free stuff.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> xD anything better that's free?



I'm saying oh shit cause that's what I use. This makes me rethink my current choice.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> It's fake, almost certainly fake. The FBI dont actively monitor users internet activity without evidence of a suspected crime and a court-order to wiretap. They certainly wouldnt announce it in that fashion either. So no need to freak out.
> 
> On the other hand.. I have heard reports that the FBI setup honey-pot links to snag potential paedos, some of these were discovered, and hidden as bit.ly links, plasted and posted in a few forums to trick unsuspecting users into following them, completely innocently.


Heh lucky for you guys CISIS (Canada's equivalent of all homeland security, FBI (special units not law enforcement units)  and CIA) have a really wide duristicion that makes them able to get away with allot also no declssification dates for anything like in the USA its kinda funny but our version of 'the agency' is kinda spookily unhindered.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sure it's been mentioned, but if the FBI were really monitoring your IP, they wouldn't tell you.


----------



## Shino (Sep 26, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You should have bought a far-superior Mac. They never get viruses!


 Uh, huh. Right. Obviously, you have bought the hype. I've personally seen infected Macs before.


LotsOfNothing said:


> You're just jealous because Windoze is a crappy OS.


 HEY! *NO FLAME WARS!*


LotsOfNothing said:


> Linux is for nerds with no chance of getting laid...!


 _What did I say about flame wars?!?_


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL, so they jumped on the Orwell train now. 
I found a mail in my SPAM folder a few days ago as well, with all that "FBI is watching you" bla-bla, and of course with a link to a safe proxy which will NEVER be hijacked by the FBI ... needless to say, the only thing I clicked was the "DELETE" button. :A


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2009)

"Install this awesome ActiveX widget to stop the FBI spying on you! Just $2,99! Enter card details here!"


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> "Install this awesome ActiveX widget to stop the FBI spying on you! Just $2,99! Enter card details here!"


You know what the scariest part about that one is? Lots of people would actually buy that thing. :-|


----------



## NomeKo (Sep 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *LizardKing*
> 
> 
> _"Install this awesome ActiveX widget to stop the FBI spying on you! Just $2,99! Enter card details here!"_
> You know what the scariest part about that one is? Lots of people would actually buy that thing. :neutral:


 
So where do i sing? oh.. wait, that was a joke? oops


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 26, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Although funny, you should stop looking at child porn.
> 
> ._. Looking at porn gives you viruses.



STDs? <.<


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 26, 2009)

Hell if Frank had gotten one of these popups, he wouldn't be spending the next six years in D block.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 26, 2009)

Shino said:


> Uh, huh. Right. Obviously, you have bought the hype. I've personally seen infected Macs before.
> 
> HEY! *NO FLAME WARS!*
> 
> _What did I say about flame wars?!?_




You guys need to learn to read sarcasm better.  >:C


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 26, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> Linux also doesn't get viruses.


 
How can that be?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, looks like you avoided becoming the victim of scareware.

Disable pop-ups.  Update your Ad Block subscription.  Also, consider getting the NoScript extension.  I never allow JavaScript from any of the ad networks because no ad is so important it needs to run untrusted code in the browser (even in a sandbox) just to show it.

If you're still panicking...

Free antivirus/antispyware for Windows (free license for personal use): AVG Free Edition
http://free.avg.com/

Spyware scanning and prevention: Windows Defender - If you're running Windows Vista, you already have this.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/defender/default.mspx
(Formerly Microsoft Antispyware, formerly Giant Antispyware before that.)

Better spyware scanning: Spybot Search & Destroy (still) http://spybot.info/ - Don't install the TeaTimer feature if you're using another resident antispyware like, McAfee, Norton, AVG, or Windows Defender.

Better spyware scanning still: MBAM http://malwarebytes.org/

Double-post for a tangent that would only get lost in the tangled mess above.



fwLogCGI said:


> Linux also doesn't get viruses.



Malware for Linux and Mac both exist.  (Indeed, the world's first computer virus was written for the Mac.)  What makes Linux and Mac so immune that malware for them is unheard of today are the combination of much better security designs throughout and much fewer numbers on the edge.  The bad guys who try face a difficult task, and even if they succeed, the number of targets is likely so few that there's not enough money to be made (legally or otherwise) to cover the cost.

However, it's still possible to trick an unsuspecting Linux or Mac user (especially if that user is a sudoer) into downloading and installing a malicious package if the promise is that the package will prevent something scary, like the FBI hacking into your computer.  Slipping malware into Linux and Mac isn't nearly as easy as it is into Windows, but it's still possible.


----------



## TDK (Sep 26, 2009)

I think your not valuable enough for the FBI to monitor unless its someone bored who wants shits and giggles.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 26, 2009)

Well hey thanks for posting here and getting us all listed as acquaintances in your file, pedo. :v


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm 16  D:


----------

